# Brooksby



## dybvad (Apr 27, 2013)

Having big big problems with the ship "Brooksby".

Built 1843 i Greenock
ON 7465 / JTCP
Last mentioned in Lloyds 1869 homeport Liverpool.
"Brooksby" may have been sold and renamed.

"Brooksby" is found by danish divers in the Kattegat.

Photo of the ships bell is attached.

Can you help with some more information about this ship.

Sorry for my bad english.

Regards
Gert Denmark


----------



## ted nutt (Dec 4, 2008)

Morning dybvad,
1843-built for Morris & Co, Greenock
1846-Sold to Reid & Co, Glasgow
1853-Sold to McMillan,Glasgow
18??-Sold to W. Moon, Liverpool
1863-Sold to W. Lawrence, Liverpool. New Keelson fitted.
1869-Still in register
I am still looking for more information,my presumption is that she was lost 1870.
Ted


----------



## dybvad (Apr 27, 2013)

ted nutt said:


> Morning dybvad,
> 1843-built for Morris & Co, Greenock
> 1846-Sold to Reid & Co, Glasgow
> 1853-Sold to McMillan,Glasgow
> ...


Thanks (Thumb)

We have not managed to find out the new name of the ship when it sank.
It is certain that it was NOT called "Brooksby" as this name does not exist in Danish Ship List.
But with the discovery of the ship bell, it is certain that this is the wreck of the "Brooksby".

Thank you for your work to find more information.


----------



## dybvad (Apr 27, 2013)

Have talked to a diver who helped to salvage a cargo of coal in 1983.
The wreck was within salvage dropped altogether.
During salvage diver found the ship's bell.
The ship must be departed from England after 1869, with cargo of coal.
We still have not found the name carried by the ship when it sank.


----------



## davidships (Nov 3, 2007)

BROOKSBY became the JOHANNA SCHWAAN, owned by J F Borowsky of Danzig and was rerigged as a barque (mentioned as a brig in some sources).

She was run down in early-Jan 1875 in the Kattegat (Hull for Dantzig with coal) by steamer RUDOLF TONERHJELM. Captain and six crew jumped on board RUDOLF TONERHJELM and were put ashore at Anholt lighthouse; the remainder reached land in the jollyboat after the lifeboat was crushed by the falling mainmast. [from newspaper _Kalmar_, 19 Jan 1875, p2. Swedish National Library]

Haven't found exact date, but by 12 Jan 1875 there were reports in British newspapers and some crew had reached Liverpool.


----------

